# Trickstuff BikeJam 2007



## marc (21. Februar 2007)

*Trickstuff BikeJam 2007*

am 26 und 27 Mai 2007 ist es wieder soweit! Alle Bikebegeisterten sind herzlich eingeladen im dirtpark-freiburg. Es gibt jede Menge Unterhaltung, Musik und natürlich Bikes und Biker. Lustige Contests und geführte Touren. Klickt Euch mal rein und man sieht sich...





Gruß Marc


----------



## lengaijogi (21. Februar 2007)

klar mann, da freut sich jeder freiburger biker drauf!!!

hast du denn einfluss auf die gestaltung der webpage?
blaue schrift auf schwarzem hintergrund ist ein angriff auf die sehnerven!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (21. Februar 2007)

hier gibts schon mal 2 Videos um sich bischen auf die Tr!ckstuff-Jam einzustellen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55sNhwLCn7o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jHHHIc47w4


----------



## Triple F (24. Februar 2007)

Hey Marc!
Super Videos! Sieht ja mal wieder vielversprechend aus. Ich hoffe, dass ich das WE in Freiburg bin. Würde gern mal wieder raus zur Bahn kommen bzw. wieder ein Tour mti Euch drehen!

Grüße,
Bernd


----------



## marc (24. Februar 2007)

Ja Servus Bernd, lange nicht gehört von Dir. Danke für die Blumen, aber die Videos sind vom Ansgar (waldmann) und Kumpels... werde es gerne weitergeben...
Hab ich nix mit zu tun, oder siehst Du da jemanden wirklich schlecht fahren   

cool wenn Du´s mal wieder in den Park schaffen würdest  

Gruß Marc


----------



## Gero (5. April 2007)

gibts schon irgendwelche planungen zu "freeride" touren? jetzt könnt ich mit ))))))


----------



## waldman (6. April 2007)

als kurze aber feine tour könnte man den schönberg befahren.
evtl am tag vorher noch hoch und en paar sachen bauen die spaß machen. (es liegen ein, zwei bäume über die man sprünge bauen müsste  )


----------



## Gero (6. April 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> als kurze aber feine tour könnte man den schönberg befahren.
> evtl am tag vorher noch hoch und en paar sachen bauen die spaß machen. (es liegen ein, zwei bäume über die man sprünge bauen müsste  )



kante oder wo?
muss ich auch mal wieder fahren da, jetzt wos wieder geht... ^^


----------



## Racer86 (6. April 2007)

wäre für ne tour aufn rossi und dann durchn hohlweg ab ins loch  noch ne kleine session anzetteln


----------



## Stuff_2-4 (18. April 2007)

bin aufjedem da wegen trickstuff...


----------



## kijan (18. April 2007)

...werde auch vorbeiradeln.... 

Die Tourideen mit Rossi und/oder Schönberg find' ich klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (7. Mai 2007)

hier gibts schon mal den Zeitplan für die *Tr!ckstuff Bike-Jam*:

*Samstag*
11 Uhr Eröffnung
14:30 Uhr Mini Ramp
15 uhr Freeride Tour

18 Uhr KoD Qualli
20 Uhr KoD Finale


Danach OpenEnd (Grillen, Musik, DVDs, Fahren mit Flutlicht)

*Sonntag*
11 Uhr Eröffnung
14 Uhr Kids Race
15 Uhr Speed Race
16 Uhr Pumping Race
19 Uhr Ende


----------



## Stuff_2-4 (7. Mai 2007)

was ist mit dirts fahrn?


----------



## marc (8. Mai 2007)

Wenn Du dir die Zeiten anschaust wirst Du feststellen daß wir sicher keine 3h Pump Race fahren (können)  

Dirts ist immer zwischendurch....


----------



## waldman (8. Mai 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Wenn Du dir die Zeiten anschaust wirst Du feststellen daß wir sicher keine 3h Pump Race fahren (können)



denk an unser downhiller-pump-race.  des braucht scho sei zeit


----------



## marc (8. Mai 2007)

...stimmt, wir holen des aber wieder rein beim DH - Speed Race! Des wird luschdig, vor allem wenn dem Cheetahfahrer unterwegs die Luft ausgeht  

Auf jeden Fall wirds huerelustig!


----------



## marc (25. Mai 2007)

Alle brav Teller leeressen damit´s Wetter schön wird  

Bald gehts los!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer86 (25. Mai 2007)

also dh pump race das wird was   ich komm mit meinen weichen c16 reifen nitmal über die ersten beiden hügel dann ist ende    glaub ich mach 4 bar nei oder  zieh mir die bettys auf


----------



## waldman (25. Mai 2007)

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/098020.html

wetter schaut doch auch mal ganz gut aus. zumindest bei der vorhersage. ich weiß es gibt auch andere.


----------



## Gero (28. Mai 2007)

bilders!!!

nehmt euch vieeeel zeit, denn es sind sehr sehr viele.....

http://www.deibert.biz/bikejam07


----------



## waldman (28. Mai 2007)

sehr schicke bilder.

bin immer noch fasziniert vom felix spangenberg  
acht jahre und geht mitm bmx voll ab. ich habs donnerstag nacht nicht mal durch den ersten anlieger geschafft


----------



## marc (29. Mai 2007)

sehr geniale Bilder, Gero.   
War ne klasse Jam wieder mal. Wer nicht da war hat was verpasst


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (29. Mai 2007)

Dem Lob kann ich mich nur anschließen!  Sehr schöne Impressionen

Es war wirklich eine Mordsgaudi, nur Schade, dass auf Wunsch von Marc das Pumprace für die Senioren äh...Fullyklasse abgesagt wurde.  


MfG

PS: Und Respekt an Timo und Phil, die direkt von Ihrer Matraze auf die Bahn sind und dabei eine gute Figur abgegeben haben! Weiter so.


----------



## Racer86 (29. Mai 2007)

So melde mich auch mal zu wort  

Der Jam war einfach geil und wieder mal mehr als lustig , nur Sonntag das speed race mim fully war echt heavy direkt ausm bett auf die bahn und ab aufs rad   nächstes jahr gerne wieder doch dann mit frühstück 

geros bilder sind wie immer einfach nur genial 

alles in allem ein sehr geiles wochenende !!!


----------



## waldman (30. Mai 2007)

nicht dass jetz jemand glaubt das fully speed race war früh.
ich glaub noch zu wissen dass es auf jeden fall nach 14 uhr war


----------



## Gero (30. Mai 2007)

17:03:14h war startschuß laut meinen bildexifs..... :-o)
also schon seeeehr früh am morgen.... :-o)))


----------



## waldman (31. Mai 2007)

Gero schrieb:


> 17:03:14h war startschuß laut meinen bildexifs..... :-o)
> also schon seeeehr früh am morgen.... :-o)))



  
kannst nich erwarten dass da schon gefrühstückt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

